

Hybrid Bicycles May One Day Power City Buses - theklub
http://www.switched.com/2009/07/19/hybrid-bicycles-may-one-day-power-city-buses/

======
coconutrandom
I'm all for innovation and sustainability, but come on!

Could someone put some some numbers on this? Is the extra weight(and price) of
the battery and the loss of energy at each power conversion worthwhile?

~~~
kschults
From what I've heard, not at all. Basically, this is making bike riders go
slower so that they can ride longer and put some small amount of power into a
bus.

However, what some gyms are doing is hooking up essentially the same thing to
their stationary bikes, and hooking those up to their power grid. This has
apparently saved them decent chunks on their power bill.

~~~
coconutrandom
So bikers spend more energy so others can ride.

